# Skx009j



## Reno




----------



## Reno

*Mesh !*


----------



## kibi

nice mesh...


----------



## Beau8

Fantastic pics~Especially nice on mesh, cheers! ;-)


----------



## Reno

kibi said:


> nice mesh...





Beau8 said:


> Fantastic pics~Especially nice on mesh, cheers! ;-)


:thanks guys


----------



## Reno




----------



## Reno

*White rubber*


----------



## juraj85

*Re: White rubber*

Thanks for the nice pics.It´s good to see this one on flat rubber strap as I was considering this option for my SKX and didn´t have a clue how it´s going to look like.


----------



## Reno

*Re: White rubber*



juraj85 said:


> Thanks for the nice pics.It´s good to see this one on flat rubber strap as I was considering this option for my SKX and didn´t have a clue how it´s going to look like.


Thank you for looking, juraj85 

I wanted to try that combo since last summer&#8230; unfortunately, I first tried with the _regular_ seiko springbars, which were *too thick* to fit in&#8230;

I just realized this morning that the adapters I got with the mesh from _SeikoPrince_ might just do the trick, and they did :-!

This is the bracelet I'm referring to :









It uses regular spring bars, so the seller provided "adapters" to fit the SKX lug holes |> |> |>


----------



## yk1michael

*Re: White rubber*

That watch is like 101%, photography's good too!


----------



## Reno

*Re: White rubber*



yk1michael said:


> That watch is like 101%, photography's good too!


Thanks you Michael  Glad you like it ^_^


----------



## Reno

*Skx009j on mesh*


----------



## Reno

*Re: Skx009j on mesh*













































































































WS :


----------



## Reno




----------



## Reno

*Skx009j on BROS textile strap&#8230;*


----------



## Txemizo

*Re: Skx009j on BROS textile strap&#8230;*

Gorgeous classic and stunning snaps, congratulations ;-)


----------



## Reno

*Re: Skx009j on BROS textile strap&#8230;*



Txemizo said:


> Gorgeous classic and stunning snaps, congratulations ;-)


Thanks a lot Txemizo, I appreciate


----------



## Reno

*Skx009j - simple Oyster*

This is an aftermarket oyster bracelet. It's not a 100% perfect fit for the SKX, especially the end links.

It doesn't take the regular SEIKO spring bars, nor the adapters&#8230; it took me some time to realize I had to use regular (thin) spring bars to install the bracelet :-s


























































































































































This bracelet comes from ebay seller *precision.tools*

Here is a link to the product's page : 0292 22mm Osyter Stainless Steel Band For Oyster SKX007 | eBay


----------



## Reno

*Skx009j - Oyster*


----------



## Reno

*Skx009j - ZULU !*


----------



## laergan

*Re: Skx009j - ZULU !*

Very nice diver!


----------



## Reno

*Re: Skx009j - ZULU !*



laergan said:


> Very nice diver!


Thanks a lot, laergan !


----------



## KingK12

Reno;4068343
[IMG said:


> http://r.crouzet.free.fr/Ressources/images/FTP_2011/ASIATIQUES/SEIKO/SKX009J/2011-06-22-SKX009/2011-06-22-SKX009-04.jpg[/IMG]


Great pics my friend!


----------



## Reno

KingK12 said:


> Great pics my friend!


Thanks KingK12 ! 

It was a dark cloudy day&#8230; always easier to take pictures with this kind of weather actually :think:


----------



## Reno

*Skx009j back on Jubilee !*


----------



## ancient_mariner

*Re: Skx009j back on Jubilee !*

Excellent photos!


----------



## Reno

*Re: Skx009j back on Jubilee !*



ancient_mariner said:


> Excellent photos!


Thanks a_m  glad you like'em.


----------



## Reno

*Skx009j - Oyster*


----------



## Reno

*Skx009j - Mesh*


----------



## Reno

*Skx009j - NATO*


----------



## Reno

*Skx009j - Oyster*


----------



## Reno

*Skx009j • Oyster*


----------



## Reno

*Skx009j • Oyster*


----------



## kaleb

*Re: Skx009j • Oyster*

Reno, your collection never ceases to amaze me (or make me jealous lol).

Mind if I ask what camera you use, by the way?


----------



## Reno

*Re: Skx009j • Oyster*



kaleb said:


> Reno, your collection never ceases to amaze me (or make me jealous lol).
> 
> Mind if I ask what camera you use, by the way?


Thanks a lot Kaleb 

I used a *FUJI S7000* for nearly ten years, but it died a few weeks ago.

I'm using now a brand new FUJI, the *HS25EXR*.


----------



## Reno

*Skx009j • Shark*


----------



## Reno

*Skx009j • PAM strap*


----------



## Reno

*Skx009j • Shark*


----------



## Timerider

*Re: Skx009j • Shark*

This is absolutely watch ..... I can't believe how beautiful it is, definitely going to be my next watch. I have the little brother Orient Ray, it's time to give him the bigger brother he always wanted...lol

Very nice job on the pictures. Makes me want to take more of mine and post.


----------



## Reno

*Re: Skx009j • Shark*



Timerider said:


> This is absolutely watch ..... I can't believe how beautiful it is, definitely going to be my next watch. I have the little brother Orient Ray, it's time to give him the bigger brother he always wanted...lol
> 
> Very nice job on the pictures. Makes me want to take more of mine and post.


Thanks Timerider, I appreciate


----------



## Reno

*Skx009j • Alligator strap*


----------



## Reno

*Skx009j • Maroon ZULU*

























ZULU available here : Nato Watch Strap Military Nylon Strong Heavy Duty Brushed Buckle 4 5 Rings MV | eBay


----------



## Reno

*Skx009j • Maroon ZULU*


----------



## Reno

*Skx009j • Maroon ZULU*


----------



## Reno

*Skx009j • Camo ZULU*


----------



## Reno

*Skx009j • 'Jubilee' bracelet*


----------



## Reno

*Skx009j • Maroon ZULU*


----------



## Reno

*SEIKO SKX009J • Maroon ZULU*


----------



## dd41623

*Re: SEIKO SKX009J • Maroon ZULU*

Thanks for this awesome thread!
I have a used SKX009K coming in next week. Will see if I can live with the z22 long term, otherwise I am looking at mesh or a straight-end oyster 

Keep the pics coming in please?


----------



## Reno

*SEIKO SKX009j • PVD 'Shark'*


----------



## charjanto

Nice


----------



## Puffknuckle

*Re: White rubber*

Who sells that rubber bracelet? I want one in dark blue for my skx


----------



## Reno

*SEIKO SKX009j • Orange nylon strap*


----------



## Reno

*SEIKO SKX009j • 'Shark' mesh*


----------



## rockroyalty

where did you get the mesh bracelet??? totally changes the watch


----------



## Reno

rockroyalty said:


> where did you get the mesh bracelet??? totally changes the watch


Hi rockroyalty,

It comes from ebay seller *1988show* :

Neuf 20 22 MM Shark Stainless Double Clasp Bracelet DE Montres Acier Watch Band | eBay


----------



## Nawroz

Thanks for the close up pictures, its a simple and great looking Seiko.


----------



## Reno

*SEIKO SKX009j • 'Oyster' bracelet*


----------



## Reno

*SEIKO SKX009j • 'Jubilee' bracelet*


----------



## Reno




----------



## Reno




----------



## Reno

*Extensible bracelet*


----------

